# Do you ever cry when watching a film or TV show?



## Karl Hungus (Nov 3, 2009)

A while back, I posted this in the Motivational posters thread:







It's a reference to the Futurama episode Jurassic Bark. Quite a few posters (including myself) manned up and admitted they broke into tears, or were at least fighting back a few... Seymour... 






Anyway, I have to admit that sometimes a film just gets to me and I just can't help but let a few tears loose. Most recently, there was a Japanese film festival here in Galway (Ireland) this weekend and the closing film was Departures. It was absolutely amazing, made me laugh quite a bit, but also hit me very hard emotionally and I spent half the film sobbing away. Not ashamed to say it, but it really did hit a nerve with me. 



So, what's made you shed a few drops?


----------



## hairychris (Nov 3, 2009)

Er no.

*medicated*


----------



## MFB (Nov 3, 2009)

*looks at avatar*

*looks at first post*

Yup. Seymour does it for me. Same thing with the hallways/montage from the Scrubs season 8 finale when JD leaves.

I've watched Scrubs since season 1 so it was really saddening to see it ending, which is also why I try not watch many TV's for too long. Last one I think I watched for the same amount was That 70's Show which ended kindy of well, shitty.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 3, 2009)

Nope. I do get emotionally attached to characters and stuff, and it sucks when they die (mostly tv/anime series) but never really burst into tears or nothing


----------



## jymellis (Nov 3, 2009)

only if its a porn and i nut in my own eye.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2009)

it's been known to happen from time to time...



jymellis said:


> only if its a porn and i nut in my own eye.


how often would you say this occurs?


----------



## liamh (Nov 3, 2009)

AI, I haven't seen it in ages, but I remember crying over it when I was younger.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 3, 2009)

My wife always tells me I have no feelings when it comes to these things because I never cry. If a family member dies yes, but not from anything else.


----------



## Fred (Nov 3, 2009)

I barely watch any TV at all, but films get me the entire time, haha. Can't remember what the last one was but there've been many!

Music gets me a fuck of a lot too... I'm essentially a bit of a little crybaby, haha. Last songs I remember making me tear up are:

"BIF vs 307" by Boy Is Fiction:

First time I heard that song, was pretty much rendered completely helpless the second the beat properly drops for the first time (around 3m23s if you're interested). Still fucking love the song but it's never quite elicited the same response from me since.

Also, "In This Light" by SikTh:

Probably shouldn't admit it, but that guitar solo has got me far more times than I care to count, haha. (Again, around 2m33s)


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 3, 2009)

Only once a few years back after watching "the green mile"...
And I had to fight the tears after watching Jurassic Bark especially since my own dog is sick and hasn't got much time left


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 3, 2009)

Call me crazy but sometimes I want a film/tv show to hit so hard that I cry or get angry etc to me anything that provokes an emotional response deserves my respect.
Usually any type of guy movie with a tearjerker element gets me going (the end of Donnie Brasco/The Killer or the death of Optimus Prime anyone?) but the theme of death/aging in "Rocky Balboa" I find upsetting as it's something that hits all of us at some point in our lives, I also find the parts where Randy meets his daughter in "The Wrestler" sad and the ending is a downer but kind of ironic in a bittersweet way too.

Batman Returns also made me cry at the end as what happens really encapsulates the relationship of Bruce + Selina in the comics perfectly plus I just find it sad that two people who are equally as fucked up as each other never really get it together. 

I cried like a bitch during the season finale of both "Babylon 5" and "The Wire" but that was more about being gutted that the shows were ending and I won't be seeing these characters that I'd really gotten to know and care for anymore, but at various points in the seasons of both shows the fate of certain characters had made me cry anyway. 
I also cried at some point during "Batman Begins" but that was out of joy as I'd given up on there ever being a decent Batman movie again after "Batman + Robin" so a Batman movie that wasn't centered around a toy line and didn't feature Bat-nipples or any stupid joke characters thrown in "for the kids" and didn't try and re-jig what Tim Burton had done was a massive shock to me and a real rush of happiness.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 4, 2009)

Grave of the Fireflies had me in tears as well. As did The Elephant Man. 



Fred said:


> Music gets me a fuck of a lot too... I'm essentially a bit of a little crybaby, haha.



Music often gets to me a lot, but generally it's soundtracks that do it. Joe Hisaishi is probably my favourite film composer, his music always seems to hit me in the right spot. He did the music for Departures as well, which probably added to why it had such an effect on me:


----------



## jymellis (Nov 4, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> it's been known to happen from time to time...
> 
> 
> how often would you say this occurs?


 

7 times a day


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 4, 2009)

Seven Samurai

When Kikuchiyo rescues the boy from the burning farm house

and when he flips out at the Samurai when they yell at him for wearing dead peoples armor.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 4, 2009)

Not exactly bursted to tears, but the last 2 emotional ones were: 

Densha Otoko (train man). Pretty cack and over-melodramatic but I'm too much of a geek not to relate to this. 

Gachi Boy. One of those comedy drama films that stars an aspiring Pro-Wrestler with a Memento complex. 

+1 on Grave of Fireflies (both Anime and live action), and Departures.


----------



## Jason (Nov 4, 2009)

Sure, A few tears from time to time. Not to often tho.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 4, 2009)

yes. The episode of South Park with Gobbles in it made me very sad (but then very happy ) as did a movie called Silent Running...  I watched the latter of those 2 when i was like 7, and the thought of the last little robot thing being left alone forever made me really sad  I then proceeded to watch H R pufnstuf, which honestly kind of scared me 

EDIT; also, on thinking about it, Donnie Darko, the end of Buffy season 5, the end of Buffy season 7, Dead man Walking, Brotherhood Of The Wolf (in a sense) and an 80's series called "Edge Of Darkness" which was absolutely fucking brilliant, but very sad


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2009)

MFB said:


> *looks at avatar*
> 
> *looks at first post*
> 
> ...



Scrubs for me, totally. The last finale, the episode where Dr. Cox accidentally kills three people, and the one where Jordan's brother dies...


----------



## petereanima (Nov 6, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Only once a few years back after watching "the green mile"...




yep, that one hit me too...was hard to fight the tears back.

and laugh at me how hard you want, but i had a hard time fighting back the tears at the end of LOTR - "you bow to no one".


----------



## DiezelMonster (Nov 6, 2009)

I had to put my dog down early this week, so that picture of the dog in the rain is really hitting home for me, I've never seen Jurrasic Bark, but now I don't want to 


A song by James Murphy really gets me, "Touching the earth" 

I just watched a documentary called "Dear Zachary"
Dear Zachary - The Passionate Eye | CBC News Network

and the next day I put my dog down, it's not about a dog, but I don't think I've gotten that emotional about something in my life, this documentary really showcases how fucking insane people are. If you can watch it I suggest you should....it's really horrible what happens.

anyhow, I spend my life not being very emotional, but when I'm by myself, I can get fuckin moved to tears easily hahaha, maybe I need medication!

C


----------



## Bungle (Nov 6, 2009)

petereanima said:


> and laugh at me how hard you want, but i had a hard time fighting back the tears at the end of LOTR - "you bow to no one".


I'm gonna agree with you one that one there actually.

And Shawshank Redemption had me going too.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 7, 2009)

I didn't tear up with Jurassic bark or, even have tears to fight back, but I did find it very sad, touching and moving.


----------



## Breakdown (Nov 7, 2009)

The green mile
when They executed Coffey, The last time I saw that move I was maybe 10 and I cried when they killed him and i watched it a couple months ago and it still made me cry Don' know why i think its all the shit he said about always being alone and tired of the way we humans treat each other
Marley and Me made me choke up and I totally forgot about the futurama episode but I do remember I fighting back the tears on that one.

that Will smith movie seven pounds also mad me tear up a bit.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 7, 2009)

Never, just kind of sad they died.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 8, 2009)

I want a show of hands of who got really upset when Aeris died in FF7.

*raises own hand*


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm the biggest baby in the world when i watch movies, and occasionally TV shows. I get far too emotionally invested in the characters, and when things happen to trigger emotion, I get sad, and often, cry. Most of the time, its a bit of a sniffle, and a few tears. I usually flat out ball (Fuck you Where the Wild Things Are/The Green Mile).

Some examples:
Friday Night Lights (Boobie Miles in the car, when Tim McGraw slides the ring on his son's finger after they lose to Dallas Carter)
Remember the Titans (You can't be hurt, you Superman )
Crash (only about a hundred times, most notably when the store owner tries to shoot the door repair guy and ends up hitting his daughter)
Rocky III (when Mickey died)
Braveheart (FREEEEEEEEEEEEDOM)
Rudy (several spots, but the very end gets me every single time)

I've only cried once that I can remember during a show, and that was the first season finale of How I Met Your Mother when Ted comes back from Robyn's place and finds Marshall at the foot of the stairs holding an engagement ring. Wow, while writing this I started tearing up. I really, really love that show, and the characters are practically family to me haha.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Nov 9, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Nope. I do get emotionally attached to characters and stuff, and it sucks when they die (mostly tv/anime series) but never really burst into tears or nothing


Yeah. I had this when watching Gurren Lagann and when Kamina died. 

I've only really cried over a few movies though, not very often but every now and then during a good movie (I don't want to watch The Curious Case of Benjamin Button because I know that one will prolly hit me ).


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 9, 2009)

basically anytime a dog dies in a movie. i went to see I Am Legend on a date once and lost it when will smith kills his dog (the girl at the time thought that was the sweetest thing ever). someone then told me to watch 8 Below.. bad idea, too many dogs die tragically in that. haven't seen Old Yeller yet, but i need to (my mom can't hear the music apparently with crying). 

but this will always get me to cry 
 
ever since i was 6 years old this has made me cry


----------



## defchime (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive never cried from tv or film, butI cried when I first heard a couple A Perfect circle songs...count bodies like sheep, magdalena, brena, thinking of you, the noose, and then the pet because of remembering count bodies.....FUCK i got too many bad memories brought back by Aperfectcircle.....I need to go cry in a dark corner lol.


EDIT- just to defend myself listen to this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX39uHKAZHo

how can you not be sad by that? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aizz0o9fPWU&feature=related

and the first time i heard that i was sleep deprived and paranoid as hell, it was a scary experience


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 10, 2009)

Karl Hungus said:


> Grave of the Fireflies


 
This is probably the saddest movie I've ever seen. Prior to seeing this, I never would have believed an animated movie could be so sad.


----------



## defchime (Nov 10, 2009)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> basically anytime a dog dies in a movie.



Have you seen "All Dogs Go To Heaven"?  lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 10, 2009)

jymellis said:


> 7 times a day


Fuck...


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 11, 2009)

Walle, UP, lots of disney movies. "The land before time" also used to make me cry all of the time


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't remember the last time I cried due to a movie or tv show, but I probably have.

Music gets me all the time, in fact, just because I'm sadistic, I've made a playlist of surefire songs to get me going, I used said playlist last night. Hahaha.


----------



## MFB (Nov 11, 2009)

kung_fu said:


> Walle, UP, lots of disney movies. "The land before time" also used to make me cry all of the time



Shit yeah man, I cried/cry like a bitch everytime Chomper leaves


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 11, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> Yeah. I had this when watching Gurren Lagann and when Kamina died.



Kittan going out in a blaze of glory was a cue for MANLY TEARS for me. 

Apart from Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, TV shows and movies have never really made me cry. Maybe I just need to watch better movies.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 12, 2009)

defchime said:


> Have you seen "All Dogs Go To Heaven"?  lol



naw man it was too much


----------

